# Finished boat, ul, & backpacking uintas



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I promised to keep you all updated m the status of my boat. I finally got the inside repainted and all my benches in transom on and she was ready to fish! 








So what better way to test her out then launch on Utah lake for some channels
























Went back the very next night with evil Tye dye But we couldn't get the channels to play. I think I had one on but he got free. After a free for all of mud cats we went searching for other opportunities we found some white bass that wanted to play  I filled my small cooler and also hooked into a couple large blue gill fishing for bass. I also broke my ultra light pole . I had a couple of big tugs break free while fishing for bass I think they were carp because the third time I had something heavy on it was a carp that took my spinner aggressively. He wrapped around by anchor cord and broke free before evil could net him for me. 
















Then this weekend me my girlfriend my friend and his wife headed for the south eastern uintas. After months of waiting the satellite models seemed right for some high country backpacking . The western slopes still look a little snowy but we gambled on the east and went for the drive. Our adventure wasn't off to a great start. When I had already tackled a good portion of dirt road before thinking oops I forgot to fill up before we left into nowearsville. Not wanting I risk it I took a 40 minute detour to go top off before completing the drive. I'm glad we did not sure i woulda made it. Then the 4x4 road itself we were having a good time til it threw a nasty surprise at my xterra when I picked a bad line with not enough momentum I slid down into a rock and got a nasty side wall puncture. After a super fun tire change on a hill we were back on our way and extremely cautious as we no longer had a spare. Made if all the way to the end if the road with no more worries. Until coming back down that spot which also wasn't fun I was worried I about did it again (it was a banked curve with nasty sharp boulders. I started to slide again being to conservative so i just hit the gas and rode through it an this time didnt hit  thank god! Back to the trail we wound are way up a beautiful meadow full of elk and then over a nasty ridge. The girls were doing great for being only like there second trip ever. It was my gf's first uintas trip.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Continued.....
We arrived at our camp elk everywhere and shocked we didn't encounter any snow drifts that we were forced through. There were piles here an there but I never had to step in snow . We were all tired from the hike and lack of sleep combined with the drive so we ate dinner and went to bed but not before trying to fish the lake of our camp for a minute. There was no movement at at all on the water so we gave up quick. Then I was hanging our food before bed and there was some surface activity so that took my headache away an I decided to try again but was too lazy to rig my fly rod since it didnt have leader or anything with darkness approaching I just chucked a spinner to no avail. I regret that laziness now.
















The following morning my buddy and I woke up and let the ladies sleep in while we hiked to a nearby lake. The lake was on fire for beautiful colored spawning cutts. My first two casts yielded fish then casted and my pack rod broke  I can't keep buying new rods  as I was hand lining the spinner back in after the rod snap I hooked a cut with the hand line . Disappointed with my rod breakage I was forced to rig up the fly rod. Which I planned to do anyways but the rod real made me switch sooner haha the fly was the ticket and I was soon out fishing my friend. He then took quick interest in learning to fly fish. Good thing I brought a reel for him when he told me he bought a rod that was pack able and designed for spinners or flys. I kinda feel bad cause I created a monster i think he was addicted to fly fishing after this trip. His bank account will get lighter..
























































After the girls woke up and we made an awesome greasy breakfast burritos of bacon eggs and hash browns with taco sauce we decided to do a day hike. And fished this lake for a while. I had a big cutt probably biggest I've seen in the uintas take my wooly bugger but I missed he saw me and took off. I suck at sight fishing flies I always seem to miss when I can actually see then take it. For example when fishing drys. Any advice? We only spotted a couple of fish in this lake but everything spotted was nice. Including a 17 inch winters ill I saw washed up on the shore line. We inevitably got the skunk and the house flies were swarming the girls so it was time to leave...








After returning to camp eating lunch and taking a nap me and my friend decided to get the ladies into some fish. We took them on the short jaunt down to where we had success earlier. Again the fishing was good we were able to get the girls to learn to spin fish. Both caught fish. My gf didn't want to leave even as it was getting dark and cold. I realized the fish were close enough to shore that she could probably have success on the fly rod though she had never fished really before today. I was pretty proud when she caught a few on her own with the fly and when i asked if she was ready to go to camp she said I wanna catch one more then we can go 
















We returned to camp had a delicious dinner I enjoyed an Alec Bradley and some Johnny walker black by the fire. It was a perfect wind down to an awesome journey.  I'm the hike out we saw a huge herd of elk about where it would be expected. Until next week...


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Looks like an awesome trip! I can't wait to get back into the uintas!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! This year will be the first Uinta trip for my little boys. That looks like a killer area.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice! I went to school with your girlfriend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice post....what an early backpackin season!


----------

